# Hot and sour soup recipes



## cblank (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello all,

When searching for a recipe, I ran across this community, and it seems like a good place to ask about this. I'm searching for a good hot and sour soup recipe. I've searched through this forum and found some references, but what I'm looking for isn't the traditional type, but the more Americanized version, a la P.F. Chang's. Can anyone provide any pointers?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi CB,
Welcome!

If you google hot and sour soup authentic thai - you'll come up with some pretty decent sites, maybe try this one:

Real Thai Recipes » Hot and Sour Soup with Shrimp Recipe » Authentic Thai recipes direct from Thailand!

I hope that's what you're looking for.
Cheers,
DC


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

DC,

YUM read the recipe and I have got to try that

thx


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

dc,

cb wants a watered down, americanized version, like that from pf chang, a nationwide chain of mediocre chinese restaurants.

cb,

we had a thread here a couple of months ago that discussed hot and sour soup, and, if memory serves, pf chang was discussed, although i don't recall the context. did you search the boards here for hot and sour soup? did you do a google search for p.f. chang hot and sour soup. why do you want an americanized version. knowing that may allow us to help you better. 

shel


----------



## cblank (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, maybe P.F. Chang's wasn't the greatest example. To answer some of the questions, I did do some google searches and did find some Thai recipes, but based upon the ingredients, I wasn't sure those were what I was looking for. I don't recall tasting lime or coriander (leaves) in the soup type that I like. As for the board search, I looked through the recipe board and did a search and didn't find anything specific. Maybe I need to expand my searches to the other boards on this site.

As for what I'm looking for, from everything I've read, people have said that the Chinese version of hot and sour soup is a bit different than the Americanized version, with a thinner, more orange broth. P.F. Chang's wasn't a great example, but it's a big chain, so I thought it might work. What I'm looking for specifically is a hot and sour soup with a thicker broth with bold, strong flavors. The actual bits in the soup, such as tofu, bamboo sprouts, pork, etc are fairly variable, I know. It's really the flavors of the broth that I want.

As my best example, there's a smallish, modern Chinese/American place in Knoxville called Chopsticks that serves the best hot and sour I've had. The broth is a deep brown color and has a broth that is just thick enough to stick to the vegetables in the soup, but not so thick as to make me think that I'm eating hot and sour chowder.

I hope this clarification helps out a bit. I'll continue looking on the site to see if I can find that hot and sour soup thread that you mentioned. Thanks for the help, all.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Cblank,

This might be something you like

Chinese Hot and Sour Soup Schezwan House Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Gee, a timely topic for me. Just last night I whipped up what I had hoped would be a nice shrimp based hot and sour soup. It wasn't bad, but it also wasn't what I had in mind. It was a nice, spicy, Thai like broth with good flavor, but it didn't have the pungent sour part of hot and sour to it. The information in this discussion and related links should prove helpful in the next batch.

Actually made another soup tonight, good ol' chicken vegetable. It turned out exactly as expected. The stock I used was mostly from the carcass and odd bits of a bird I roasted with lemon , garlic and rosemary sprigs in the cavity, the soup had a nice touch of citrus. Good stuff for a cold night.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've been impressed with the Hot and Sour Soup recipe in Martin Yan's book "Martin Yan's Invitation to Chinese Cooking". We're not supposed to post copyrighted recipes, so you'll have to seek it out on your own.

This has that almost translucent dark broth; thick without crossing over into gelatinous. 

I've had a few that were better, but that's probably more an artifact of excellent chicken stock, better than what I had. I do use chinese Black vinegar instead of just rice vinegar though.

It's not in the Thai style if that's what you're looking for. 

Phil


----------



## cblank (Jan 10, 2008)

That sounds like what I'm looking for, Phil. I'll have to go to the store to see if I can find that book. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## foodman32 (Jan 21, 2008)

For the longest time I obsessed over hot and sour soup--in fact it's my one measuring stick that I always use to decide whether i think a Chinese restaurant is worth going back to or not. Every recipe I tried was either so exotic and weird or so americanized and generic that it was worthless. I hate recipes that call for an ingredient like vinegar, for instance without bothering to say what kind. We all know that Balsamic tastes considerably different than rice wine so it would only make sense to me that the author might want to indicate WHAT KIND of vinegar to use! 

The recipe I now use is from a back issue of "Cook's Illustrated" where they went to great effort to test different kinds of pepper, and vinegar, stock, etc. to come up with the perfect home version of the soup and I have to say it's some of the best I've had--very close to the Restaurant's version, although I like it a little better because I like the soup a little more on the sour side and so I adjust the amount of vinegar used (turns out it's a mix of balsamic and red wine vinegars).

I'm not sure if I can post it here but if you google it it shouldn't be hard to find--they probably have it on their website.

good ruck!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Interersting. That's one of the recipes that discouraged me about Cook's Illustrated. I thought it lacked the complexity and contrasts of good Hot and Sour. 

Phil


----------



## cookaholic (Jan 21, 2008)

Thai soups are good if you're looking for hot, sour soups. If you want another variety, you should try Sinigang. It's a type of Filipino soup that has a tamarind base. That's what makes it sour. It's really good.

Just google Sinigang, I'm sure you can find the recipe that way.


It's a soup I eat when I'm sick. It really sooths my throat. It's yummy.


----------



## grandmasterd (May 14, 2008)

It's all in the broth. I use a combination of Home made stock and canned. But my secret ingredient is to simmer the broth with a piece of fresh ginger cut to the size of a quarter and about a 1/4 inch width. It adds a delicate flavour to the soup. Take it out before serving.

Hope this helps:beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Let's see if we can't clear a few things up.

Thai and Chinese hot and sour soup are very different animals.

Chinese hot and sour soup is called _Shoon Lat Tong_. Might as well know.

Besides the usual cloud ear fungus, tofu, etc., _an essential ingredient in shoon lat tong is *lily bud*_. You simply can't make a good-restaurant quality _shoon lat tong_ without it. Fresh is very cool, but dried is how it's most often found and used in Chinese markets. You won't find lily bud at 7-11, or at an American super -- even one with a large Asian section. You need an Asian super or, sometimes, an Asian herb store. Or (taa daa) online. It's dried, it's light, it ships cheap.

How essential is it? Well, essential is an absolute and not a comparative term and I knew that when I used it, so you've got my opinion. But I exaggerated. It's almost essential. Let's say it's the difference between American and Chinese. If you go to a good Chinese restaurant -- even P. F. Chang's -- the soup has lily buds in it. Not in there? You may not be able to identify what's wrong, but you know it's something important.

Also almost essential: Cloud ear aka wood ear aka something-else ear fungus aka mushroom. Also, as a last resort, available online.

You control the ultimate thickness of the soup with a corn starch slurry. Don't let a recipe push you around. You know how thick you like it. The recipe doesn't. Make more slurry (starch mixed with soup or water) than whatever recipe you use calls for, and start by using less. The thickening action is almost instant, so it's easy to adjust up.

The right vinegar is Chinese black vinegar. A decent substitute is mixing rice vinegar and red-wine vinegar 50/50. All of these are milder than American distilled vinegar, or cider vinegar, both of which make adequate substitutes -- but you'll have to adjust. Avoid sherry, balsamic and malt vinegars. These bring their own agenda. You control the ultimate "sourness" with vinegar (duh). Again, control your recipe -- rather than the other way around. Don't be afraid to start with a little less and add more. Perhaps substantially more, if that's how you like it. You can do this immediately before service. If there's an extreme vinegar lover at the table, keep the soup mild and pass a cruet.

Stay conservative with the pepper(s). Some recipes call for various specific Chinese chilis. Most recipes rely solely on fine ground white pepper. Always add heat to the pot to a level comfortable for the most sensitive diner. Add more at the table if you like. I find that whatever's in the soup, white pepper does an excellent job at the table; and so does _lan yu_ (Chinese sesame/chili oil -- very hot). Watch it with the _lan yu_, it's hotter than you think.

Hot and sour soup is really pretty basic -- two intense flavors -- hot and sour -- in the broth and a lot of stuff floating around. This means there's a lot of room for improvisation in the soup in terms of how much of each ingredient you use -- although the ingredient list itself isn't quite as flexible.

The key technique to making almost any Chinese dish is pre-preparation. The most important equipment is a set of small bowls. Cut and prep every ingredient which can be cut, mixed or prepped and reserve it in its own bowl. Set up all the bowls as close to your stove as possible before starting. Chinese recipes reflect the habit of highly organized pre-preparation as much as Chinese knife techniques reflect the use of chopsticks. In other words, it's a given.

There are many good recipes and many bad. As a rule of thumb: If it doesn't call for lily buds, the writer is dumbing it down beyond recognition and the recipe should be probably avoided.

I'll post a link to a _shoon lat tong_ recipe I think is a good, but by no means the only good one: RecipeSource: Hot And Sour Soup- Szechuan

Here's a different take. Even though it's vegetarian, I chose it _after writing this post_ because it so closely reflects my own thinking. The writer does not use meat, chicken broth or corn-starch for thickening. To make a corn starch slurry, mix 2 tbs corn starch with 4 tbs water. When the soup is otherwise finished, bring it to a fast simmer, and add 1 tbs of slurry. Give it a minute to thicken, then add more slurry as necessary to achieve your desired thickness. Here's the link: use real butter » Blog Archive » hot and sour soup

Lastly, here's my recipe:

SHOON LAT TONG (Hot and Sour Soup)
(2 meal size servings, or 8 before dinner servings)

Ingredients:
1/4 lb (boneless) pork, cut into Chinese batonet (1/4" x 1/4" x 1-1/4" strips)
2 tsp dark soy sauce (Pearl River Bridge Superior)
1 tsp corn starch
1/2 tsp of crushed, minced ginger, or pinch of ground ginger.
Dozen (about) dried lily buds, reconstituted and shredded
Dozen (about) cloud ear, wood ear, tree ear, or other (if there is one) fungus, reconstituted and cut into Chinese julienne (1/8" x 1/8" x 1-1/4)
Half dozen (about) dried shitake mushrooms, reconstituted and cut into Chinese julienne
1/2 cup bamboo shoots, cut Chinese julienne (or use an 8-oz can)
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tsp light soy sauce (Pearl River Bridge Superior, Silver or Golden)
1/4 cup black vinegar (or 2 tbs red-wine vinegar + 2 tbs rice vinegar)
1tsp sugar
1 tsp table salt
3 tbs (about) corn, canola or peanut oil
3-1/2 cups chicken stock or broth (or 2 cans broth) + 1 cup water
1/4 lb firm tofu, rinsed and drained, then cut into Chinese batonet
2 large eggs
2 teaspoons sesame oil
1tsp finely ground white pepper, at least (adjust at end)
Salt to taste
Additional white pepper to taste 
Additional vinegar (black or mixed) to taste

Technique:

Cut the pork into Chinese batonet (see note). Put it in a small bowl with the dark soy sauce and tsp of corn starch. Mix until meat is coated. Cut a couple of small, thin slices of fresh ginger, crush with the flat of a knife and mince very finely (will be about 1/2 tsp); or brunois and crush. If no fresh ginger, may use a pinch of ground. Add to the pork and mix again. Cover with cling wrap and reserve.

Reconstitute the lily buds in 1 cup hot water until soft, about 15 minutes. Remove and drain. Using fingers to determine where tough ends, and soft begins, trim off the tough tips. Cut to about 1-1/4" long and cut or shred each stem into 2 or 3 parts. Reserve in a bowl covered with cling wrap.

Meanwhile reconstitute the cloud ears and dried mushrooms in 2 cups hot water. This takes between 20 and 45 minutes. Remove them from the soaking liquid and squeeze them out to get rid of excess water. Trim the stems from the shitake. Cut the shitake and ears into "Chinese julienne" (see note). Reserve with the prepared lily buds. Reserve 1/4 cup of the soaking liquid and discard the rest.

Mix the reserved ear/mushroom water with the corn starch to make a slurry. Reserve the slurry in a small bowl covered with cling wrap.

If using canned bamboo shoots, prep them by putting them in a sauce pan, covering with water, boiling, draining and rinsing in cold water. If using "fresh" (from the tank at a Chinese market), soak in cold water for 10 minutes and rinse. Cut into Chinese julienne and reserve with the buds and fungus.

Meanwhile cut the tofu into batonet, and reserve in a bowl covered with cling wrap.

Mix vinegar(s), light soy sauce, sugar, and salt in another small bowl.

Beat eggs - splitting the difference between "slightly" and "thoroughly," add a few drops of sesame oil to them. Reserve.

Heat wok to temp, add enough oil to wok, let it come to temp (just below smoking), add pork. Allow pork to sear before tossing. Toss until all sides have changed color, about two minutes in total. Add the buds, ears, mushrooms and shoots. Stir-fry until heated through. Less than 2 minutes.

Add the broth and water. Bring to a boil. Add the tofu. Add the vinegar. Allow to return to a slow boil.

Stir the slurry to make sure it well mixed. With the soup at a slow boil, add half the slurry (about 2 tbs), and stir for thirty seconds. If the soup does not thicken to your taste, add an additional tablespoon of slurry. Stir for thirty seconds; and, if necessary, add the rest. Reduce heat to a simmer, and allow to simmer for 2 minutes.

Stir the eggs to make sure they're homogenized. Add the eggs to the soup in a thin stream while stirring the soup in one direction. Remove from heat. Stir in the white pepper. Taste and adjust for salt, pepper, vinegar. Add the sesame oil, taste and adjust again. If you like fresh garniture (and who doesn't?), sprinkle with chopped cilantro and scallion tops before serving.

Note 1: I use the terms "Chinese julienne" and "Chinese batonet," in quotes. You know they're modified standard terms. What do I mean? As starndard terms batonet means a strip cut 1/4" x 1/4" x 2-1/2" and julienne means a strip cut 1/8" x 1/8" x 2-1/2". But even though strip widths are very useful, 2-1/2" long is too long for Chinese food becaue it's too big to get into your mouth gracefully when eating with sticks -- and in this case, too long to fit nicely into a soup spoon. So, I cut the lengths down. As it happens, the distance between each of the three rivets on an ordinary European-style chef's knife is about 1-1/4" long -- so that's what I use as a guide.

Note 2: More on julienne and batonet -- Very few home cooks can cut julienne with their ordinary, go-to knife (whatever that is). Batonet is about as fine as most can get. That includes Chinese home cooks too. So, it must be better than okay.

Enjoy!
BDL


----------



## linguini (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a Spicy Hot & Sour Soup recipe. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

BDL - superb recipe, and info, thank you.

Any substitute for lily buds that might be more readily available? Live in a small town here, very limited ingredient wise.

Is it, as you say, an absolute essential for this soup?

Cheers,
DC


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with the use of a good, Chinese black vinegar - which is a rice vinegar - like Chinkiang brand if you can get it. I don't think red wine vinegar has any place in a hot and sour soup recipe. If black vinegar isn't available, Eden Foods or Mitoku brown rice vinegar, both made on the island of Kyushu in Japan, make a good substitute with their own flavor profile. As far as I can tell, both are made by the same people. IMO, this is the greatest brown rice vinegar in the world ...

KYUSHU BROWN RICE VINEGAR
MAKING MITOKU BROWN RICE VINEGAR

In any case, definitely add the vinegar last, at the end of cooking, in order to maintain its flavor.

scb


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No substitute, but the soup can limp along without it. You can find them online. This is the first source I found myEthnicWorld.com â€" Premier online provider of authentic ethnic products and services Click on vegetables, then "other." I'm sure there are other online sources, but finding this one took a little patience. Nothing direct popped up on the first two pages of my Google search.

I forgot what I wrote in the recipe, but in case I didn't cover prepping dried lily buds (aka "golden needles," aka "tiger buds"), you have to reconstitute them in warm water; trim off the woody bits, then shred the rest with your fingers.

Good luck on the black vinegar. My favorite brand is "Pearl River Bridge," should you find a selection which includes it.

BDL


----------

